# FYI: Ball Pint & half (20oz) Jars being made again



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

We went to the Amish store a few days ago. They were selling NEW cases of 24oz wide mouth jars. I've been hoarding mine and even shop for them on ebay. Guess I don't have to anymore. 



There are nine in a case and include rings and lids. The cost at the Amish store was $8.95.


OOPS!, Sorry the title says 20oz, should have typed 24oz.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

jmtinmi said:


> We went to the Amish store a few days ago. They were selling NEW cases of 24oz wide mouth jars. I've been hoarding mine and even shop for them on ebay. Guess I don't have to anymore.
> 
> There are nine in a case and include rings and lids. The cost at the Amish store was $8.95


Oh wow! Thanks for sharing. Dh and I cherish those jars. We love to can our pasta sauce in them. Pints are just a wee bit too small, and quarts 
just a tad too big for our needs.


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

Tractor supply had them here this season. I picked up a few and used for pickled okra, pickles, etc. They are great for asparagus too. I think they were $9.99 at Tractor supply. I bought the last few cases they had after season clearance sale and got them for $5.99 or $6.99


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I bought 9 cases at Lowes for half price this year.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

I was excited to find them at Winco this year!! DH loves canned/pickled asparagus, so it was a wonderful surprise!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I haven't seen these yet in my area, and I'm so pleased to hear they're coming back! Those are a favorite here, too. Perfect for pasta sauce and applesauce.

Thanks for the good news! In a couple of months I'm going to check the hardware store here that discounts canning supplies in the winter, and clean them out.


----------



## pinetree (Feb 28, 2008)

I just asked at local hardware store , warehouse had 18cases $9.99, I am getting 4.
pinetree
_


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

My grocery store carries them year round. Wow, I would've loved to have gotten them on sale! My Lowes doesn't carry that size but it seems like everyone else does. I've even gotten some from walmart.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Christmas tree Shops had them in the spring. perfect for asparagus spears (pickled are my favorite)


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

danielsumner said:


> I bought 9 cases at Lowes for half price this year.




I haven't seen any anywhere.


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

Here in the midwest Big R stores have them. A case is 9 jars though, not 12.


----------



## OH Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

Meijer has them too


----------



## liteluvr (Dec 12, 2012)

I put up some chicken and leftover turkey in some, and was pleasantly surprised to find they are the same height as quart jars, so they fit on the shelves perfectly. The diameter of pints, and the height of quarts.... what a deal.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

If you have a Lowe's near you and stores that price match, you can print off the Lowe's sales page and take it to the other store.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Our Wal-Mart's and Lowe's didn't carry that size this year, but our ACE hardware and Menards did. We only picked up one case, to use for meat. I hope to get a few more next year.


----------



## jmedk (Jan 7, 2013)

Can you pressure can in 24 oz. jars? If so, for how long? Do you split the difference between pint and quart time? Or do you just process for the quart time? 
Thanks from a new canner


----------



## liteluvr (Dec 12, 2012)

jmedk, you bet you can.
Depending on what I'm canning, I'll either split the difference or go the full time for a quart.

I suppose in theory you could use the time for pints, since the actual diameter of the 1.5 pint is the same. If you assume the time is based on the time needed for the heat to penetrate to the center of the jar and destroy any botulism, then these jars would be the same time as a normal pint.

I'm pretty sure they wouldn't need to go the full time for a quart, unless you're canning a mix of jars at the same time.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I've always used the same time as I would for quarts. I think I actually read about it from an older ball canning book.


----------



## jmedk (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info liteluvr and jmtinmi. A pint and a half is just enough sometimes, so I'm off to Lowes tomorrow.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Lowes probably doesn't have them in stock this time of year. A better bet would be grocery stores or Ace hardware stores.


----------

